# Video of Nissan GT-R's 7:26.7 Nürburgring Lap Time Surfaces



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Back in April, Nissan set a new personal-best lap time at the Nürburgring and now video of that run has made its way onto the web. The car is Nissan's revised 2010 GT-R and at the wheel is Nissan's top test driver Toshio Suzuki.

The 2010 GT-R boasts 5 more horsepower than the previous model, as well as a revised transmission, new tires and a retuned suspension. Those tweaks allowed the new model to hit a 7:26.7 lap time, down from the 7:28 recorded a year earlier.

The time puts the GT-R just behind the Corvette ZR1, which ran a 7:26.4. The Dodge Viper ACR still dominates the two, however, with a 7:22.1 second lap.

We wonder if this video evidence will be enough to silence the disbelievers at Porsche

More: *Video of Nissan GT-R's 7:26.7 Nürburgring Lap Time Surfaces* on AutoGuide.com


----------

